# White milky poo



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

My hen is sitting in one place and won't move. She has white milky liquid coming out of her. I have food and water near her and she is drinking and eating but won't move. Could this be impacted crop?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Does her crop feel hard as a rock; not just in the evenings but throughout the day? I really don't think it's a crop problem, although giving her a helping of bread soaked in olive oil (one time a day for two days), followed up by a couple of helpings of plain, non-fat yogurt (again, once a day for two days) will help if her crop does feel unusual to you. 
Sounds more like a reproductive or kidney problem to me. 
Strange request (to try and help you further) - can you post a pic of the poo?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for that info. I will keep it for future use. Unfortunately she died in the middle of the night. Yesterday when I was holding her it did feel like a rock. You're not supposed to feel the crop at all right?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Pinkter said:


> Thank you for that info. I will keep it for future use. Unfortunately she died in the middle of the night. Yesterday when I was holding her it did feel like a rock. You're not supposed to feel the crop at all right?


I'm sorry for your loss. 
You should be able to feel the crop, on the right side of the body. In the mornings, before they have fed all day, it should feel barely there; barely noticable. When they go to roost in the evenings, it should feel good and full, kind of like wrapping your hand around a bag of rice, but not rock hard.


----------

